# Vin



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

What time today should we know something about him being available or not? I know a lot of guys are down here, but I for one, think he can help us out...Guys are given chances everyday..Why not give a (almost) seven footer with a proven past a chance? If it doesn't work out, let him go during the summer...


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess we could give Vina chance to show us what he has left in him, but I think that instead of bringing Vin in and letting him play PF for a few games this season, I would rather give those precious minutes to Sweetney and help him develope instead. Sweetney is playing pretty well recently and he could use more time on the court for experience. Sweetney has a much better future anyway.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Good point..I guess he was ruled a fee agent..Let's see what happens next..I am all for giving Sweets some pt...I have always hated that about the Knicks, they never give rooks pt...


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Baker a free agent; grievance pending 



> "We will move forward with Vin signing with a team in the next couple of days," Aaron Goodwin, Baker's agent, told ESPN.com's Marc Stein.



Last I remember, it was between the Knicks and the Heat. Any indications otherwise?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

He wants the Knicks and IT wants him as a center, not a PF.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

While Baker will undoubtedly be coming off the bench, look for Kurt to slide to center on defense when Baker enters for Nazr. His post defense isn't as good, though he is certainly the best post player on the Knicks (meaning he'll be a center on offense when Kurt is in the game).

When Baker and Nazr are on the court together, cross your fingers on defense.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

the Raptors was in running put pulled out because they got eyes on corie blount of the Bulls. Maybe we can renew out interest and go after Vin?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Baker already told Toronto he wasn't interested. He only wants Heat or Knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I just came back from South Beach...Vin baker does not belong there...He will be partying and boozing within one week...the women are scorching there...Its out of control


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

NBA's New York Knicks to Sign Free-Agent Forward Vin Baker, Person Says  



> Vin Baker, who was declared a free agent by an arbitrator yesterday, will sign a contract with the New York Knicks, a person familiar with the situation said.
> 
> ...
> 
> Knicks spokesman Joe Favorito declined to comment. Heat spokesman Rob Wilson didn't immediately return a message left at his office, and Baker's agent, Eric Goodwin, didn't return an e- mail seeking comment.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I just came back from South Beach...Vin baker does not belong there...He will be partying and boozing within one week...the women are scorching there...Its out of control


Hmmmm.

Sounds bad for Baker, but perhaps I belong there:grinning:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

h20....if you havent been there,check it out


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Daily News has picked up the Bloomberg story:

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/breaking_news/story/172931p-150745c.html


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1757626

ESPN seys hes a Knick.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Just saw it on the ESPN Bottomline, he's been signed for the rest of the season.


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Who will the knicks release to make room for baker?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

The only constant this season has been change...

Welcome Vin, find your seat at the end of the bench. Just don't complain about minutes. When Anderson did they sent him for an MRI. When Deke did they sent him for an abdominal operation. Chances are the next guy will lose a limb.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Welcome Vin Baker. Good luck.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Why'd you do that? :upset: 

Now he'll be wandering around Town Square drunk while the Knicks are playing the Sixers in Philly.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ALL3N IV3RS0N</b>!
> Why'd you do that? :upset:
> 
> Now he'll be wandering around Town Square drunk while the Knicks are playing the Sixers in Philly.



I filled it up with coke and one of those stay focused smart drinks.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Slick. :yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Vin is a somewhat of a local guy from Connecticut(lots of knicks fans there) So yet another local guy comes to the Knicks.. With no Mutombo and Harrington not playing this gives us 2 backup big men instead of just 1 like we had vs Boston. Vin can Play center which is good so now we have Sweetney as the backup PF and Baker as the backup C. Sprewell got another chance and thrived here maybe Baker will do the same. Its nice to have more size that's for sure.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its nice to have a center who actually has pivot moves..now if the knicks can just keep him under house arrest we will be fine


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

This move comes down to one person "Vin Baker!!".

If he truly is trying to resurrect his career he has a golden opportunity that just landed in his lap.

Vin is our only front court player with a low post game, he has legit size and a great shooting touch from 15-18 feet out. Working off/with Houston and Marbury this team can be extremely formitable!!

Now the hard part. Does he play up to talent? Does he relapse back? Does the pressure of playing in NY cause him to digress into depression? Does the team ever jell with another new addition?

That is a lot of questions there my friends. Only time will tell how this pans out. Hopefully for us Knicks fans this move works out for the best......


----------



## ...CeLpH iZ SiKK... (Feb 21, 2004)

I Dont Think He Will Make That Big Of An Impact On The Knicks... I'd Much Rather Have Sweeney Who Has Been Playin Very Nice... Play InStead Of Baker... But Picking Him Up Didnt Hurt AnyOne... He's Just Nothing Close To What He Used To Be...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

is he eligible for the playoff roster?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i would think he has to be,assuming we make the playoffs...we are really gonna need him..he looked good,just a little rusty


----------



## marcus_camby (Feb 28, 2004)

oooh some days i stay log off and now i can see vin baker is back, and is back with my knicks 

i hope our internal game improve with him, and we can stay in playoff in 5º place


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

speaking of camby, look how he hasnt got hurt yet all year. I still think knick doctors suck. I miss sitting in cambyland...oh well


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah those knick doctors really are good...first they midiagnose camby then they misdiagnose dyss


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> speaking of camby, look how he hasnt got hurt yet all year. I still think knick doctors suck.


He was injury prone before NY.

Folks in Denver have attributed Camby's health to the BOREDOM factor of Denver. In NY, he'd go out and party after games. In Denver, he goes back to his hotel room and reads/sleeps. For such a fragile body, Camby could probably use a less active schedule/lifestyle.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> speaking of camby, look how he hasnt got hurt yet all year. I still think knick doctors suck. I miss sitting in cambyland...oh well



He's been injured and missed a few games. Nothing Severe though. Man alive can he grab boards. Good thing we got rid of him.


----------

